
The DVCS Myth - wdding
https://www.perforce.com/blog/160209/dvcs-myth
======
stephenr
This idea only rings true if your team is reliant on a single infrastructure
service you don't control.

If you maintain mirrors of your repos on multiple servers you control, or on
multiple services run by others (eg GitHub + BitBucket) there is no issue when
one suffers an outage.

Hell, git's _built-in_ pull-request functionality works over email and doesn't
require any specific git server.

I have issues with git specifically (I find mercurial is a better tool for
most tasks) but GitHub/BitBucket/etc are not the definition of what dvcs is
about.

------
bitherd
fud

